

In search of linux mentorship: tips? - codydjango

I'm getting there.  It's been about two years in several server environments, but I still have much to learn.  I've purchased several books, but it doesn't come close to someone scrutinizing my actual presence on the command line.  is there such thing as linux tutors?  other ideas?
======
davidw
Hang out on IRC? Volunteer at someone's startup? What do you have to offer in
return?

